# help help help i got nasty tasteing bud



## crazemarijuanna (Sep 11, 2007)

well my bud wont get bigger just longer and its got alot of crystals and smells good but when i dry it ... it drys up in one day *** i hang the plant branches up side down in my basement its dark cold evrything they say i need then once the bud gets crispy i cut it of the branches and put the little popcorn lookin bud in a glass jar and it starts to smell like hay/grass/pine needles and it is harsh taste bad lol *** is gooing on please help wat am i dooing wrong need help before it ends up happening to my other 5 plants HELP..................................... and i kno it could be good bud but idk


----------



## crazemarijuanna (Sep 11, 2007)

.
.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

there is no way your plants dry out in 1 day.

How long do you let it cure??


----------



## crazemarijuanna (Sep 11, 2007)

i take my plant out the ground then i cut the branches off then hang down in my basement its cold an everythin dark but it take about a day mybe 2 ta dry and if i wait 3 days it would be so crispy it would just crumble but the stem still stays kinda wet so idk


----------



## Geter-D1 (Sep 11, 2007)

i have a question or two, do you have a fan blowing, if yes that will speed the drying process. are you still givin frets (how high a nitrogen in the ferts) nitogen makes bud tast like crap.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd nix the basement then.
here is a link to harvesting that you may find helpful....the first few days of cure it smells like that...the reason its harsh is all the chlorophyll hasn't been broken down yet.

Cure your medicine by DJ Short

(i skip the paper bag step)

Then if you have questions post back


----------



## crazemarijuanna (Sep 11, 2007)

no fan but the buds are thin i would say scraggly if u know wat im sayin so the buds they just get realy really dry and the stem stays a little wet but if i let them sit till the stem gets dry and snaps they would be so crispy the would just breack on contact ????


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2007)

Can you tell us how they were grown? Environment, lighting ferts stuff like that?


----------



## crazemarijuanna (Sep 11, 2007)

grown outside in back yard garden good sunlite but one thing i think might have happend was my brother said that he put some fertalizer in them like a week ago i was pissed cause i read that ur not supposed to do that when getting reeady to harvest but beside that i gave them some fertalizer earlyer when they were just starting to bud


----------



## turtledro (Sep 11, 2007)

its drying too fast. thats why it tastes like hay.


----------



## crazemarijuanna (Sep 11, 2007)

turtledro said:
			
		

> its drying too fast. thats why it tastes like hay.


 

i kno its drying to fast but what i am saying is how to stop that ......


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

your buds must be some tiny itty bity buds, to be drying in 1 day, from
hanging.

smells like hay, but does it get you high?


----------



## crazemarijuanna (Sep 11, 2007)

not to small of bud just scraggly lol and it gives more a body high but yup


----------

